# Anyone Using Time-Lapse Cameras?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I just started using a Day 6 PlotWatcher Pro traicam. This camera is time-lapse and takes photos every 5 seconds or however you set it. It monitors an entire field for activity and shows travel patterns. Just wondering if anyone else uses such cameras and would like to hear comments.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I use Bushnell trail cameras. They have the field scan mode to take the time lapse pictures and it's been very handy. I like that it can tell it when to start and stop, plus how often to take the pictures. The cameras can take 9,999 pictures per SD card. The cameras use 8 AA batteries & have an external power option. This feature is the one that I really look for now when buying a trail camera. I generally have at least 3 trail cameras out in the woods most of the year, except during the summer. They have also helped me get pictures of people who have been trespassing on my friend's property.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This PlotWatcher holds a million images on a 32 GB SD card. I have it set to shoot every 5 seconds for about 10,000 images per day. Mine also uses 8 AAs but only 4 at a time by switching power banks to the higher charge. I put out a couple of possums in front of the camera and got coyote, red tail hawk, vultures, crows and curious deer. I like it because it doesn't miss much and can be played back like a movie at any speed, pause, zoom, frame-by-frame, etc. Great for patterning but poor for detail.


----------

